# Another Toolbox



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This tool box is similar to the light oak one I posted. This is the newer design with more of a recessed panel on the sides. It measures 26" wide, 14" deep, and 16" high, and weighs 56 lbs. It's Red Oak, stained with sprayed water based polyurethane.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweet!!! ok so what router bit do you use to make the fronts????


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Sweet!!! ok so what router bit do you use to make the fronts????



You could use a "finger pull" profile like this:
.








.


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

Cabinetman , that box is a thing of beauty .
A box like that would make a day of wrenching significantly less heinous. .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Mike,

The Drawers... Top too...
How tall are they? 
1/4" ply bottom, 1/4" from side bottom?

Looks really nice!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> The Drawers... Top too...
> How tall are they?
> ...


Joe

Thanks. IIRC, the two bottom drawers are 3", the two top are 2". The top tray is 2" deep, and 2" under the lid. The bottoms are 1/4" Red Oak plywood in a groove, 1/4" from bottom edge and can be passed out the rear of the drawer for repair or replacement.


----------

